# Fish tank



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm planning to DIY a fish tank, anyone can tell me where I can get some glass with reasonable price? thank


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

some picture framing places can get it at a reasonable price....

I know one place on willowdale ave, in north york - 

A Final Touch
180 Willowdale Avenue
North York, ON M2N 4Y8
(416) 913-8358

they can get any thickness in any size, and can polish the edges, takes a day or two... they are closing in the end of july I believe, so hurry!

they also do starfire glass at a decent price, for 3/8 thick it was like $11/sq foot I think (I should have written it down)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

how big a piece of glass? tempered or non?


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

*fish tank*

Thank Hojimo I'll call for a quote.

Rice burner: Just regulary glass for 4' X 30" x 30" tank and 1/2 thick a friend of mine is a professional tank and flow system builder, but he doesn't enough glass for that.


----------

